# First fruit wine base batch



## WineYooper (Jun 14, 2011)

Need some advise and think this is the right forum topic place. I just purchased a can, 96 oz. of Vintners Harvest Elderberry wine base at Midwest ($31.). The first decision I have to make is to make the 3 gal. recipe on the can or the 5 gal. The 3 gal. calls for 2.6 gal. of H2O and the 5 gal calls for 4.5 gal. H2O. From what I have read I may be better with the 3 gal. for flavor but do not have a 3 gal carboy, just 5s and 1s. Would like to make the 5 gal but am concerned with thinness. Looking at the recipe they say to use a VH wine yeast, I do not have and would prefer to use either a Red Star or Lalvin which I have a good assortment of. Any recommendations? On the can it also says to use a solution of KMS, 1 cup H2O and 5 tsp of KMS whenever it calls for 1 crushed campden and not powder form. The instructions say to use 1 tsp of the solution whenever it calls for one campden tablet. What's up with that? I think this is to avoid clumping but am not sure, I think if the powder is dissolved well enough it should not make a difference. Opinions.
This forum is responsible for me getting this since I have read that so many people really like elderberry. Thank you all for that! Will try to put this together tomorrow.


----------



## WineYooper (Jun 15, 2011)

Oops, must have put this in the wrong category.


----------



## WineYooper (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for there comments on any of this. Are my questions too simple that I can't even get one comment? Sure am surprised by this.


----------



## Julie (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry WineYooper,

This is the first I saw this post. Anyway, it will be a thinner wine if you go with a 5g. Since you have never had Elderberry wine, I really hate to see you make a thinner wine out of this. I won't want you to be disappointed with your first time at this.

Use whatever yeast you have, I would use Lavlin 71b 1122 if you have that on hand. If all you have is campdem tablets, yes make sure they are crushed and you should be fine.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 23, 2011)

I made a very good elderberry using dried elderberries.. you could make up the difference with dried fruit.. You need 4 to 5.5 ounces of fruit per gallon so 8 to 10 oz of elderberries should work.. 

Hope this helps..

Cheers..


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Jun 23, 2011)

Or another option would be to use 3 one gallon carboys.. Just when you rack them, rack into a primary so they mix well and then back into carboys..


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like Julie just noticed the post. I used the same base for my first batch of elderberry wine last year. I chose to go with the 5 gallon recipe as I wasn't to concerned with the body of the wine at the time. I thought it came out very well with alot of flavor. You can add raisins to the primary to add body of you are concerned with that or also get a Red Grape concentrate from your brew store (abt $15 / ltr container) and add this in place of a liter of water. Make a little extra (1/4 - 1/2 gallon) to allow for topping up

If you decide to go with the 3 gallon recipe, you can transfer into 3 - 1 gallon jugs from primary and continue as you would if you had a 3 gallon carboy, again I would recommend you make a 3 1/2 gallon batch to allow extras for topping up with. 

If all you have are campden tablets, by all means use those. 1 tablet per gallon of wine you are making. As far as the yeast, don't worry about using vinters yeast. Being the manufacturer, of course they are going to suggest thier own yeast. I've had good luck using both D47 and 1122 yeast for my elderberry wines.

Regardless of the size batch you make, ifyou're adventurous, you may want to consider adding oak to a portion of your finished wine and allowing it to age for a month or so prior to bottling. Elderberry takes oak very well and I for one like the oaked elderberry better than the non oaked. I used an oz of medium toast french per 3 gallon and allowed to age on the oak for 4 weeks.

Sorry for not seeing this sooner and I hope the information you receive will answer your questions.


----------



## WineYooper (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I did decide to go with the 5 gal recipe and my sg is already at 1.06 down from 1.09. Have been stirring everyday and have noticed that there is no foam production with this juice. All my previous fruit wines have foamed quite a bit. The ferment is very fine and maybe vigorous but so different than the others I have done. All I'm seeing is the must fizzing in the primary all across the top. I used the 1118 because I'm hoping to use the slurry and start a pee after this is done fermenting. Smells really good so far. 
I will see what this tastes like and for the next batch may go with the 3 gal depending on results. I could use a 3 gal carboy anyhow. Looking online at elderberry wines I found many inputs and decided to go 5 gal based on some. For the yeast on one site (can't remember which one, may have been elderberyy WV) they had done experiments and found the Red Star Pasteur Red gave the best results followed by 1118 and 1116. Time will tell.


----------



## WineYooper (Jun 23, 2011)

Oops misspoke. The yeast tests found K1V-116 gave the best results followed by 1118 and then Pasteur Red. This site (Elderberry WV) is by Cracked Cork whom I think is a member here.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jun 23, 2011)

You will be fine with the 5 gallon recipe. Try some oak in a gallon or 2. You won't be dissappointed.


----------

